# Ordered a Glock 34



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I ordered a Glock 34 last night - with the factory Ameriglo night sights..... Hope it arrives soon. 

That's it for now.. Nothing else out on the market I even want... 

Once I go sight my new Beretta CX4 carbine in with the new Romeo 8 optic at the rifle range, I plan to sell that Mepro 21 optic I recently bought (but never used it). That will cover a good bit of the cost of the new Glock... Then, I'm done...

What is sad is that I just go in circles now. I've owned 3 digits worth of guns over 25+ years. That was the 3rd time I bought a CX4. 

I also owned a Glock 34 before - maybe 15+ years ago. 

Because of neck issues, I previously sold all my rifles. I've gotten a bit better, but not back to normal. So, 1 rifle is really all I need. And by having a 9mm carbine, I can at least shoot it at my local indoor range - instead of having to drive so far away to shoot a 5.56.... I'd go 2-3 years in between range trips with rifles sometimes. 

Anyway, I know we all say "that's it" and never mean it. But, really nothing strikes my fancy any longer. Only other thing I'd love is an Ed Brown 9mm 1911. But, in years past, I've also previously owned 2 Ed Browns years ago, and a Springfield Custom Shop 1911, along with 2 Dan Wesson 1911s . I just don't feel like spending $2500-$3k on a single gun any longer.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am sitting with my Gen 3 G34 on the desk by the keyboard. It is high on my list of favorite guns of all time.
Mine came with Glock night sights but they were just barely visible, probably expired. I installed new Tru-Glow night sights and I am very happy with them.
Coincidentally the mailman just dropped off my new Olight PL-2 Mini.








Anyway, you're getting an awesome pistol, superb accuracy and a soft shooter to boot. 
Congratulations!

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks.

Yea, I had one a long time ago and liked it.

I've fallen in love with the Ameriglo night sights with the orange paint around the front tritium.

They only sell the G34 with them as the MOS model. So, if I wanted, I could put an optic on the slide. But, red dots on pistols are not my thing.

I am enjoying that G19 I just got a month ago. It's been my carry gun for the last 3 weeks. So, my HK P2000 has been on the side for now, after 5.5 years....


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Congratulations on the order! Good luck waiting for the G34. Enjoy!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I am sitting with my Gen 3 G34 on the desk by the keyboard. It is high on my list of favorite guns of all time.
> Mine came with Glock night sights but they were just barely visible, probably expired. I installed new Tru-Glow night sights and I am very happy with them.
> Coincidentally the mailman just dropped off my new Olight PL-2 Mini.
> 
> ...


Nice fit on the G34 with that Olight PL-2 Mini. Looks good...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It was shipped yesterday. Won't be in until Tuesday, due to the holiday.

And, because of covid, the FFL I use is only open from 9:30-2pm. So, it will be the end of next week before I can snag it because of my work hours, unfortunately....


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yea, I had one a long time ago and liked it.
> 
> ...


I have a set of Ameriglo night sights on my G48. Yes, the front sight really sticks out!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My G19 has them, and I have the same sights on my APX Centurion too


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have the MOS version G34 as well. I never had a red dot on a pistol and was curious. I put a trigicon RMR on it. I really like it it's something different to work with. I can't say I actually compete with it but sometimes at PRS matches they have thrown in some pistol stuff to mix it up and thats what I use.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustygun said:


> I have the MOS version G34 as well. I never had a red dot on a pistol and was curious. I put a trigicon RMR on it. I really like it it's something different to work with. I can't say I actually compete with it but sometimes at PRS matches they have thrown in some pistol stuff to mix it up and thats what I use.


Well, at the moment, I don't plan to do the red dot thing - but in years down the line as I get older, who knows. For now, I just prefer straight sights.

I do know that certain plates and screws seem to be preferred on the MOS models over the Glock parts - seen a lot of posts about broken Glock screws. But, if that day ever comes, I'll do my homework then on what to buy....


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I had to shorten the screws to put the sight on the plate. Every red dot mounts a little different. They come with 4 different plates . It was easy to figure out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, some aftermarket plates and screws seem to be more durable than the options you can get directly from Glock, from what I have read....


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, some aftermarket plates and screws seem to be more durable than the options you can get directly from Glock, from what I have read....


Good to know. Mine is holding up just fine but of course I'm not running it like some would.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I picked it up on Friday. 5th Gen G34 with Ameriglo night sights.

I did own an older G34 many years ago. So, I am familiar with the gun. But, I wanted one again. Time will tell if I send it off to get some customization work done to it. MAYBE next year. For now, it will stay stock...

Came in on Friday... I still have to go shoot it, but it's pretty cool 

I've owned 7 Glocks over the years (plus 2 more since August) - I had mixed feelings about them. But, when I got a Glock 48 back in March, I started to like the platform again. And, I can admire the simplicity of them.

I picked up a 5th Gen G19 last month that has been my carry gun for about a month now. And, I was going to wait and get the G34 next year - but, I couldn't help myself


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

That is a very beautiful Glock. Again congratulations!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Here is mine . I like that they did away with the cut out on the top of the slide on the Gen 5. I'm sure it was okay but I just didn't like it. Need to get some suppressor sights for it someday. Looking forward to a range report.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I may eventually send it to Taran Tactical. But, we'll see.,


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I picked it up on Friday. 5th Gen G34 with Ameriglo night sights.
> 
> I did own an older G34 many years ago. So, I am familiar with the gun. But, I wanted one again. *Time will tell if I send it off to get some customization work done to it.* MAYBE next year. For now, it will stay stock...
> 
> ...


You won't have to send it off, just get an Apex trigger kit or a Ghost connector. It's an easy job that should take about 15 minutes. They also make a lighter safety plunger spring and a polished and rounded safety plunger. The Ghost connector changes the angle that the trigger bar comes in contact with and rides in which makes for a lighter trigger.

If you want to keep the stock parts. You can round off the edges of the safety plunger by placing it in the chuck of a drill press or even a hand drill. You'll want to wrap a piece of masking tape around the plunger where it fits into the chuck so as not to mar it. Then hand tighten the chuck. Starting with 220 wet or dry wrapped around a small flat file start rounding the sharp edges while the plunger is spinning in the drill. Then work your way up to 1500 or 2000 to a mirror like finish.

What you're doing is rounding out the edges of that flat 45 degree angle while leaving the bottom of the plunger where it comes into contact with the trigger bar flat. Then polish that flat surface to a mirror like finish.

Of course you could always buy one that comes rounded off. But what fun is that? You should also polish the top of the trigger bar where it comes into contact with the safety plunger.

Then polish the surfaces of both the trigger bar and connector where they come into contact with each other. Also polish the end of the trigger bar and flat face of the striker where they come into contact with each other. Use 600 to 1500 or 2000 wet or dry for that. Doing this will improve and enhance the feel of the Glock trigger.

Glock trigger bars are a stamped steel part. Because of that they have some rough edges from the stamping process which can be easily polished out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I uglied both my Glocks up. I do not like the Hogue handall, but love the Hogue Jr.

I wrestled with the Hogue Jr on my Glock 19 last month - for an hour. Glock has a built in magwell at the bottom of the frame on Gen 5 models now. It was not possible to get that sucker onto the G19... I tried, and I know all the tricks. But, it would either slide off the front or the back - and I just could not even get it started. The Hogue Jr is made for smaller guns, really.

Anyway, don't like any of the other rubber slip-ons... So, whenever the Hogue Jr doesn't work, I just use a piece of a bicycle innertube... That's what I did on both Glocks...

I even tried to get that Hogue Jr onto my APX - it wouldn't stretch that much again, and it finally ripped....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> You won't have to send it off, just get an Apex trigger kit or a Ghost connector. It's an easy job that should take about 15 minutes. They also make a lighter safety plunger spring and a polished and rounded safety plunger. The Ghost connector changes the angle that the trigger bar comes in contact with and rides in which makes for a lighter trigger.
> 
> If you want to keep the stock parts. You can round off the edges of the safety plunger by placing it in the chuck of a drill press or even a hand drill. You'll want to wrap a piece of masking tape around the plunger where it fits into the chuck so as not to mar it. Then hand tighten the chuck. Starting with 220 wet or dry wrapped around a small flat file start rounding the sharp edges while the plunger is spinning in the drill. Then work your way up to 1500 or 2000 to a mirror like finish.
> 
> ...


Well, I am either going to leave it stock, or do the Taran Tactical thing next year. I have not yet decided. We'll see... I did buy it with sending it there eventually...


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The 34's have the minus connector already. It's a little lighter. Still a glock trigger. I like to keep all mine the same . If I buy one fancy trigger all my other glocks will want one too.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rustygun said:


> The 34's have the minus connector already. It's a little lighter. Still a glock trigger. I like to keep all mine the same . If I buy one fancy trigger all my other glocks will want one too.


I have a Ghost Evo Elite in my 19, great trigger. When I got my Gen 3 G34 to the range I was impressed by what I believe is a stock 34 trigger. I may order 34 parts to put in my 19.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I may eventually send it to Taran Tactical. But, we'll see.,


Have you heard any news on the Taran Tactical G34 yet?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Still waiting...

They are behind schedule with covid


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

Love the long slides! The only Glocks I own right now are 34 gen5 mos and 41 mos. My Sunday slayer of steel plates.


----------

